# George Soros - any fans out there?



## kincella (6 May 2009)

just wondering...he can move markets apparently....but I was searching for other news about who he makes donations to....oh, and the word dubious keeps cropping up.....
and I found this...

extract.................

Regarding the Democratic Party, MoveOn PAC director and Soros operative Eli Pariser boasted, "Now it’s our party. We bought it, we own it." 


The Shadow Party’s ascendancy marks a victory for the left — and in particular for Soros’ idiosyncratic vision of social utopia. Soros’ philanthropy has long promoted a phantasmagoria of radical causes such as medical rationing, euthanasia, gay rights, gun control, avant-garde education, regulation of political speech through campaign finance laws and the promotion of judicial activism. In his 1998 book The Crisis of Global Capitalism, Soros foretold the end of free enterprise as we know it. 

His Shadow Party has emerged today as the ultimate instrument for inflicting his radical agenda on America. 
....................
just wondering why anyone would take notice of him....since he can move the markets anyway...in the opposite direction to what he tells them to do...

http://www.frontpagemag.com/readArticle.aspx?ARTID=8955


----------



## MS+Tradesim (6 May 2009)

For years, I've been a fan of his trading philosophy.


----------



## Timmy (6 May 2009)

Like MS I am a huge fan of Soros’ trading philosophy.  He is a giant amongst traders/investors, his accomplishments in this field are colossal. 

I have read his book, _The Alchemy of Finance_ … and have to admit I didn’t understand pretty much any of it.  The central idea is that of “reflexivity”, and it is only since reading his further elucidations that it makes sense to me.  This quote explains it:

_Up until the crash of 2008, the prevailing view -- called the efficient market hypothesis -- was that the prices of financial instruments accurately reflect all the available information (i.e. the underlying reality). But this is not true. Financial markets don't deal with the current reality, but with the future -- a matter of anticipation, not knowledge. Thus, we must understand financial markets through a new paradigm which recognizes that they always provide a biased view of the future, and that the distortion of prices in financial markets may affect the underlying reality that those prices are supposed to reflect. (I call this feedback mechanism "reflexivity.")_

Source: http://www.georgesoros.com/articles-essays/entry/one_way_to_stop_bear_raids/

OK, as to the article you have linked to kincella, I don’t know much of his activities outside of trading/investing.  The article certainly paints a damning picture, but to be honest it appears to be the rantings of monster-raving loony intended to further some cause or another in the US.  And it wouldn’t be the first time a rich person has contributed to a political cause.


----------



## kincella (6 May 2009)

Timmy....its possible he could be another Maddoff....ie guru's until found out......

his name kept getting linked to Obama...before Obama even looked like running for president...re the group ACORN with its very dubious dealings
and its not just one author....there are numerous articles by different authors about Soros...
now what I find questionable...soros runs hedge funds, apparently owns the democratic party( who mandated the laws allowing sub prime) and if he speaks the market follows him.....knowing that....he may do the opposite to what he is telling you to do....he obviously benefits from such....and the books reinforce his guru status....
 how many of the biggest guru's have fallen by the wayside past 10 years ?


----------



## MS+Tradesim (6 May 2009)

kincella said:


> Timmy....its possible he could be another Maddoff....ie guru's until found out......




Soros is a philosopher first and foremost. Believing he is a 'guru' misses the point.

Edit: And I agree with Timmy - the article looks like the standard rantings of a far-right American conservative.


----------



## Timmy (6 May 2009)

kincella said:


> Timmy....its possible he could be another Maddoff....



No (well, anything is _possible_, but Soros is in a different league).  There are a few biographies of Soros around, if you are interested they are well worth a read.




kincella said:


> if he speaks the market follows him.....knowing that....he may do the opposite to what he is telling you to do?



When Soros invests, or disinvests in something,  he has to move huge $ quantities.  His firms manage billions, and his responsibilities lie with his investors, not with those who might choose to read & believe  his articles/comments etc.   I have no doubt his funds and himself would engage in some distribution of misinformation from time-to-time in order to gain a liquidity benefit.  Question everything, & like everyone says on ASF, DYOR!


----------



## Knobby22 (6 May 2009)

I am a great fan of Soros and his philosophy.
The far right hate him for nor agreeing with their view of how the world works and supporting the democrats. He lives by knowing how the world works, the far right should study his works and see where they are going wrong.

As everyone is probably aware Warren Buffett also supported the democrats in the last election. Can't wait to see the far right attack him in the press.


----------



## DB008 (6 May 2009)

And how many people out there can say they broke to bank of england and pound?


----------



## MRC & Co (6 May 2009)

Timmy said:


> He is a giant amongst traders/investors, his accomplishments in this field are colossal.
> 
> I have read his book, _The Alchemy of Finance_ … and have to admit I didn’t understand pretty much any of it.  The central idea is that of “reflexivity”, and it is only since reading his further elucidations that it makes sense to me.  This quote explains it:




That he is!

Thx for the post Timmy, I've heard The Alchemy of Finance is one of the hardest trading books to read, but that it is fantastic.  I haven't got around to reading it yet as I'm trying to do as much screentime and as little reading as possible.

Sounds like he forms opinions based on his percieved fundamental 'value' of an instrument and trades based on that?  Am I right in this assumption?  I guess he would also have to be a master of market manipulation through technical application (i.e. making a market look bullish/breakout so he can exit).........


----------



## weird (6 May 2009)

I picked up an interesting illustrated biography (cartoon) from Kinokuniya, called George Soros, An Illustrated Biography of the World's Most Powerful Investor. 

http://www.amazon.com/George-Soros-Illustrated-Biography-Powerful/dp/0470821809

I wouldn't go as far as saying I was a fan, but he has my and I am sure quite alot of other people's respect.


----------



## orr (6 May 2009)

I was discussing the financial system with a young bloke who was labouring for me for a couple of weeks, back in late 2005. He'd just finished a degree in economics. I mentioned Soros and his hedge funds plays that brought the Bank of England to its knees, the young bloke had never heard of him. He got a job at MacQuarie(mqg) a short time later.   
  For a bit of fun i also asked the young bachelor where the stuff we pass over the counter to exchange for food actually comes from, not a topic they seemed to of covered in his course, with rye intent I explained to him it comes from a sort of fairyland and that when the lights come on, the fairies disappear.


----------



## Temjin (7 May 2009)

Yep, I am a fan of BOTH George Soros and Jim Rogers, even though they may once have been partners and have different views on how to fix the economy. (one desire to prevent another great depression but thinks government intervention is not enough while the other say they should just let the economy work by itself)  

Regardless, here are some links in which how I follow these two gurus on their investment strategies / commentaries. 

http://www.investorazzi.com/category/george-soros/

http://www.investorazzi.com/category/jim-rogers/

http://www.investorazzi.com/category/marc-faber/

Also include Marc Faber. 

Great blog on all the famous investors none the less.


----------



## Naked shorts (7 May 2009)

DB008 said:


> And how many people out there can say they broke to bank of england and pound?




For me, this is the reason why he gets respect. I haven't looked too far into his philosophy so I cant make a judgment on that.



orr said:


> I was discussing the financial system with a young bloke who was labouring for me for a couple of weeks, back in late 2005. He'd just finished a degree in economics. I mentioned Soros and his hedge funds plays that brought the Bank of England to its knees, the young bloke had never heard of him. He got a job at MacQuarie(mqg) a short time later.



Yep, sounds about right for someone working at Maq. They get all the worst people because all the good people get into real investment banks.



kincella said:


> Timmy....its possible he could be another Maddoff....ie guru's until found out......



No one actually knew madoffs investment strategies, it was all black box. Soros on the other hand is a global macro investor, his history is transparent, and you can see a few of his trades on graphs. Take a look at gbp/rub pair in September 16, 1992

And this BS about "manipulating" the markets, who cares? you can do it to. the only difference is Soros can do it for longer.


----------



## orr (7 April 2013)

There's an introduction by George to Adiar Turners Address to INET's Recent Hong Kong Forum;

http://economistsview.blogspot.com.au/

You may have to scroll down the page it was posted on 05/April/
The references to early Friedman and other's of the Chicago school of providence for 100% Reserve Banking and what flows on to broader discussion of Monetary policy is worthy of thought. Not least the pro-cyclical feed backs to the nature of property speculation and flip side. you'll need an hour. you've got an extra one today(NSW)_ why waste it.


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2018)

So a letter bomb for George Soros. So much poisoning of minds by media controlled by powerful interests.

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10...ound-near-george-soros-new-york-home/10420680


----------



## wayneL (24 October 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> So a letter bomb for George Soros. So much poisoning of minds by media controlled by powerful interests.
> 
> https://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-10...ound-near-george-soros-new-york-home/10420680




Are you still a Soros supporter Knobby?


----------



## Knobby22 (25 October 2018)

Definitely rate him higher than Dick Cheney and Rupert Murdoch.

Still that was a read herring - The real issue is a letter bomb created by the encouragement of hate by the right wing press controlled by right wing interests.
Soros is used by those interests as an example of what they will do to you if you are a billionaire but don't join the "cause".


----------



## wayneL (25 October 2018)

What cause is that? 

Don't you think Soros has a cause? Do you know what it is?


----------



## Knobby22 (25 October 2018)

I'll let you argue your case.


----------



## tinhat (25 October 2018)

I will be dancing in the street the day Murdoch dies.


----------



## wayneL (25 October 2018)

Knobby22 said:


> I'll let you argue your case.



I find that to be an exercise in futility.

Fooling someone is a hell of a lot easier than convincing someone they've been fooled.


----------

